# Fibromyalgia Pain



## ziggy (Jul 30, 2001)

Hello: I pretty much diagnosed myself for Fibromyalgia. I have also a chronic bladdar disease called interstitial cystitis and while looking for info on that they described Fibro. Apparently a lot of people with IC also have that. I have done a lot of research also and it sounds like that. I have neglected to go to the doctor because it is usually a waste of time unless you are extremely lucky to find one that really cares. Usually you just get so frustrated with them that it makes the symptoms less. Mainly what it boils down to is that they don't know really what causes it and there is no cure. What I want to know is what helps most people deal with the pain. Medicine wise and what do the good doctors prescribe to do for it. I sure would like some help. It is so unfair why some people have so many problems. Thank You!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

HI Ziggy, welcome to the fibro board. Maybe that's why this board is so dead- there isn't much to be done. Well, I guess that is a rather negative approach. There are some things that help. I assume you suffer from insomnia as that is one of the most predominant symptoms; and one which the medical field seems to treat the most with antidepressant drugs. The problem seems to be that people with fibro apparently don't get in the stage of sleep that promotes muscle relaxation, which is why their muscles tend to ache more the next day and they feel unrested. The antidepressant drugs are supposed to promote this stage of sleep. Helpful for some, was not for me. I have found good results taking Benadryl an hour before bedtime, however. Stretching exercises immediately upon arising (for me it is especially the neck and shoulders) is very important as well as before any physical activity. This prevents muscle strains also very common with people with fibro. After muscle strain damage has been done, heat and gentle trigger point massage seems to be helpful also. If you do go to a doctor to have it diagnosed, a rheumatologist would be the physcician of choice to go to. Good luck Ziggy. Others may have more info. to offer here. ------------------


----------



## ziggy (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks for answering me and for all the info. I just wanted to let you know I got some new medicine today that a friend of mine said to try. Its called vioxx. Its suppose to be for the pain and not upset your stomach so much. I don't like anti-depressants. I worry about what they do to your brain and I hate the side effects. Thanks again!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I worry about the same thing Ziggy. Let me know how that new med. works. I haven't heard of it. ------------------


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Moldie - I think I may try the benedryl. Does it make you feel groggy in the morning? HAve you ever tried the Tylenol PM? I think that one makes me feel groggy the next morning, but I need to evaluate it more....But benadryl- heck I used that on my kids when they were having sleeping problems (under docs suggestion). I never thought of using it for me. But then, maybe it will wire me up, since the codeine does....


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

The Tylenol PM has Diphenhydramine(Benadryl) in it. I figure if the Tylenol doesn't touch my pain, so why not just use the Benadryl alone. Do you take it at the same time as you take your codeine- or did you say that makes you too wired so you don't take it before bed? They are both for pain, so I wouldn't think you should take them together.The Benadryl works well for me, but doesn't for everyone. I only need to take one (I took two at first, but found one would do it- I'm a lightweight. I don't feel groggy with it like I did the amytriptyline(Elavil), and I don't think it worked much better, or even as well for me.------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 1999)

Hello All! Well, I think I've been through most of the meds mentioned here except benedryl. I use Darvacet for pain and flexiril as a muscle relaxant. At night I take Xanax .5mg 1 hour before bedtime. This is supposed to help with restless legs. I've only been on this for a couple of weeks. The best thing I've found for sleep in correct breathing techniques and my sound machine by the bed. I listen to the ocean and breath deeply. I went to a biofeedback class and learned the breathing techniques from them. Yoga is also a nice way to stretch those achy muscles. I also swim a little. Sometimes it is just to hard to exercise when my body in "going through it's phase" as I call it. Seems nothing much can be done while in the middle of a bad bout. Just wait it out, I guess. The cold weather is murder on me. I've been hurting for three weeks straight now. I work full time, 8 to 5 at a University. I've missed a few days in the last few weeks trying to cope with the pain. I'm just lucky and glad I can work full time and that I have a boss that made a point of understanding just what I have. Elavil made me droggy in the mornings and made me gain weight. I droppped off that on my own and opted for the breathing and sound machine. I've also heard that a feather bed is wonderful for fibro folks. That will be my next purchase, maybe Santa? I also use herbal heating packs that are wonderful. I carry them to work with me. I use them ALL the time. You can even spray a little water on it to have a moist heating pack. Also, freeze them. They can be lifesavers when the pain is too much. Well, my first time on this forum, so I thought I'd put my two cents in. My best to everyone!------------------Barbara


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad to have you here Barbara (I welcomed you on another response already). Nice you have an understanding boss. I just had over four years off from nursing (LPN), after working at a local hospital over 20yrs, because of a yeast infection in the bowel; which took a long time to diagnose. I was treated a year ago, and am doing better now. So much so, that I'm going to give it another try in the work force- but not in nursing. I've decided to hang that up. I just went to a job search company to try to find out what I might be suited for now. We have two kids in college now, so we don't have too much left for more schooling right now. I thought I would go to an agency since I only want to work for a few hours a day to start out. If you get that featherbed from Santa, let us know how it feels! How long ago were you diagnosed, and do you have any other "features" besides pain and sleep? If you've already answered these questions in another posting, then disregard. I don't always select these postings in proper order. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 1999)

Thanks Moldie for the warm welcome. Besides pain and sleep problems; I have small skin irritations that break out on my fingers, ridged fingernails, IBS, heat/cold sensitive (love winter/hate the pain that goes with it!), my arms and hands get numb at night while I sleep (making me wake up, like I need another reason to do that!), cramps/PMS and headaches from the tension in my neck (I guess sitting at this computer don't help that!) I get so tired of saying, "I hurt!" I feel like a broken record. I do have a wonderful support system though. Besides an understanding boss; my hubby is the best. We have no children, so we can pamper each other. But, he ends up doing most of the pampering since I'm in pain a lot.Best of luck finding a job! That can be a difficult thing to do. But, seems like I read that you like volunteering already. So, sounds like you are ready to get paid for your time. Surely there is something out there that you would enjoy. Don't take just anything, happiness is the most important thing in life! I'll be off work until Wednesday. I'll check back in with you and see if you found something! Take care!------------------Barbara


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 1999)

Today I heard about a medication called Celexa (sp.) that is helping a friend with fibromyalgia. She also takes Celebrex.


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Hi All, The best thing that worked for my fibro is the Flexeril and Ibuprofin 600mgs.I have not been on any meds for almost two years due to pregnancy and still nursing my baby.As soon as he is weaned I will probably continue those two meds.The flexeril really helped me to get the sleep I need and the Ibuprofin took the edge of the pain.I have been on SEVERAL meds and these are the ones that worked the best for me.Fibromyalgia is a pain in the a** and everywhere else too!You know what though? As bad as my fibro can get my IBS is 100 times worse.I would much rather deal with the fibro and all the pain and fatigue than put up with this hideous IBS.Take care all.beansy


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Getting a job may be a long process. It will be at least two weeks before all the data is put together and out there. Thanks for the support. I will need extra tutoring myself if I go for an office job. Is it stressful? You have to be so perfect, and not make any mistakes. I wondering if it's worth the stress, or if I just should settle for a light factory job like packing or assembly. I know I'll be sort of wasting my skills, but maybe I'm ready for a no-brainer. (Not there's anything wrong with factory work). I can always use my brain volunteering yet; as I'm only going back part-time. Beansy, do you really have a pain in the a--, literaly? I did, and I know exactly want you mean taking the fibro over the IBS any day. Were you checked out for candida and food/preservative sensitivities? I know 'ol flux boy doesn't believe in it; but he doesn't know all of what he speaks. I got rid of my PITA (acranym for the above unmentionable) by taking Diflucan. It is not uncommon for people with Fibro and also Endo to have candida problems if they've been on birth control, steroids, or antibiotic therapy. You may have mentioned it before, and I just don't recall.Haven't tried the med Celebrex/Cele? (other one you mentioned). Do you think you'll try it? Any noteworthy side-effects? ------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-16-1999).]


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi to all, I'm in a fibro fog at the moment. I hate when I get this way; I can't think. Anyone else do this? I know it's common, I don't do it often, but it sure is an annoyance. I, too would take the pain of Fibro any day over IBS. My mom is taking us and my kids and grandkids out to Chinese tonight and I've already "treated" myself to a dose of Immodium. I just don't trust my body to behave itself. Well, I can't remember what else I was going to say so I'll just stop! Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## ziggy (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks everyone for all the info. I too would take fibro over IBS but i would take IBS over IC any day. Vioxx is about the same as celebrex. It helps some but not all the way. I'm going to try the Benedryl. Thanks


----------

